# Censos 2011



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

I would be grateful if anyone could help me regarding the form filling for the censos. I am trying to fill in the questionaire online I get the forms up no problem but I cannot fill in any letters, the cursor is there but nothing happens.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have to Log In, the forms are only there for reference or to print.
Go to Home Page
Select English or Portuguese
Reserved Area
Enter Access ID given to you 
Enter PIN number from sealed letter
Login
You then complete Census online (only in Portuguese), by selecting answer, it then moves you on to next question.
If your Portuguese isn't up to understanding questions, then either print each questionaire so you can compare, or save PDF files open and flick between two. Or on Windows 7 open two screens.


----------



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

*thank-you canoeman*

Thanks for your help


canoeman said:


> You have to Log In, the forms are only there for reference or to print.
> Go to Home Page
> Select English or Portuguese
> Reserved Area
> ...


----------

